
In China, Some Fear the End of ‘Chimerica’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/14/business/us-china-tariffs.html
======
landcoctos
I for one won't miss the endless crap when searching for something on Amazon.
Maybe we can go back to quality brands and products.

